# Refined Detail - 'Tealite Blue' W211 Mercedes E320



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:

Hi everybody, hope you're all enjoying the hot weather which is finally gracing us with it's presence!

Here's another write up from my recent archives - a 'Tealite Blue' W211 (2004) Mercedes E-Class. A recent acquisition to my client who likes to keep his cars looking good, but wanted a professional to tackle the swirl marks and other grubby marks that were present on this particular example.

After an initial inspection a couple of months before the actual detail, it was decided my 'Mild Correction Detail' would address my clients requirements and budget and a date was set. All in all I spent ~40 hours on this car including a 22 hour solid shift which I hope not to have to repeat anytime soon!!

Here's the car upon arrival - already in a presentable condition:













and my first glimpse in sunlight at the defects in question (the day of the initial inspection was wet & gloomy so was all carried out under lighting in the unit)



There are a few pictures missing from the initial wash process stages as it was a pretty warm day so I just needed to crack on, and tbh we all know what a lot of the generic wash stage shots look like!

Engine bay first; Bilt Hamber Surfex & CarChem Citrus APC, rinsed and dressed with Autosmart Finish. Buffed and fettled with later in the detail.

Door shuts: Bilt Hamber Surfex

Tyres & Arches - Bilt Hamber Surfex

Wheels - these had been recently refurbished & sealed, however there was already a bit of pitting beginning. These were cleaned with a weak mix of Autosmart Smart Wheels initially, and deep cleaned later with Iron X.

Generic snowfoam shot courtesy of CarChem snowfoam:



Washed using the 2 bucket method, lambswool mitt & Auto Finesse Lather. Rinsed, loosely dried & Autosmart Tardis applied:



Re-rinsed & CarPro Iron X applied:





Re-rinsed & clayed with Bilt Hamber clay / CarChem clay lube - this was after around 1/3 of the bonnet iirc:



Re-rinsed yet again and wheeled into the unit. Dried & panel gaps / crevices blown dry with warm air.

After an initial test of suitable polishes / pads, it was out with the Rupes Bigfoot first time out with a 15" version - Zephir on a green pad tackled a large amount of the defects. For some of the tougher marks I used the 21" Bigfoot with a Lake Country foamed wool pad again with Zephir or Scholl S3 Gold. Refining was carried out with the 15" Bigfoot using Kermik Gloss on a yellow pad (most correction shots pre-refinement but post CarPro Eraser wipedown)

Bird etching on the bonnet to remove:





Bonnet:











and now miscellaneous shots from around the car:































Even the chrome benefited from a light machine polish:















































Although far from perfect, the gloss black pillars also benefited:









Starting to look pretty glossy!







On to the interior. Leather deep cleaned & sealed, Carpets & fabrics shampooed & protected - carpet floor mats replaced at customers request, all plastics deep cleaned and a general thorough full interior valet. Steering wheel unfortunately was pretty worn so didn't come up particularly well, but the rest of the interior responded well.































Tired looking dealer sticker removed:







Tax disc holder replaced at clients request:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Interior complete:















A few marks on the plastic trim around the drivers seat simply wouldn't shift unfortunately 









Engine bay fettled, painted areas hand polished with Auto Finesse Tripple:







As the client was already into looking after his cars, it was agreed that LSP would be the Werkstat Acrylic kit as he is already familiar with this and uses it on another of his cars. After a thorough CarPro Eraser wipedown the paint was cleansed with Prime and sealed with 3 coats of Jett with a Glos wipedown & 30 mins curing time between each layer.

Glass was sealed with G-Techniq G1, wheels with G-Techniq Silo Seal C1.5, tyres dressed with 2 coats of Auto Finesse Satin and brightwork polished with Prime Strong.

Fin!















And once the client had seen the car in the unit it was wheeled out into the sunshine for a few completed shots outdoors:



















Thanks for looking! As ever don't forget you can keep up to date with my day-to-day movements on Facebook, Twitter & Instagram!

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Complete work..well done


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, lovely reflections:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Was an honestly well used car, but came up a treat.

Looking so much smarter now. Much more fitting with its badge.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

_luvin_ the reflections mate. The gloss is outstanding . The know it all behind the counter where I buy my detailing odds n sods from says every time I go in you can't get a shine, on silver/gray and similar shade of paint work. Wouldn't seem so would it. We have some photographic quality paper that I'm going to scan the car on to just too shut the fool up
_ The thing is he only tells me this, but I drive a blue car_

THE PEDAL NEXT TO THE GEARBOX TUNNEL. is that the equivalent of a hand break. Can someone tell me please Daz


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well in rich!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

zippo said:


> THE PEDAL NEXT TO THE GEARBOX TUNNEL. is that the equivalent of a hand break. Can someone tell me please Daz


Thanks Daz  Correct the pedal is a hand / footbrake. You put it on with the pedal and release it with a lever to the right of the steering wheel at the bottom of the dash (is a photo above in amongst the interior shots  )

Thanks everybody for the comments, appreciated :thumb:


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Rich, interior came up well considering the state it was in


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks chaps!

Cheers Simon - was pretty chuffed with the interior turnaround - that was what took up a fair old chunk of the night shift actually :lol:


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

"As the client was already into looking after his cars,"

No offence but that car was hardly "looked after"

That really was a transformation, how long did it take ?

I have got a similar dark blue model that is nowhere near the standard
that you have produced..& I have spent an age on it & still havent got to the
engtine bay yet.

Congratulations -cracking job.

dogfox


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

dogfox said:


> "As the client was already into looking after his cars,"
> 
> No offence but that car was hardly "looked after"
> 
> ...


I take it you missed my opening paragraph explaining this car was a recent purchase for him then?  This was bought to me soon after he purchased it for a quote but my work schedule meant it was a further 2 or 3 months before I was able to work on it. As a result it was left 'as is' for me to tackle leaving him with a clean base to maintain to a level similar to that of his other car.

The whole detail took around 40 hours (again in that opening paragraph  :lol: ) it was a hard slog to get it looking like it does now, but the hard work paid off :thumb:


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Look great rich, nice write up too


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good Rich :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work. Looking good.


----------

